# Aircraft and or Railway Enthusiasts????? Any out there????



## THEPOET

Hi just a thought, (I know, a very dangerous thing :lol: ) but.. are any of you in addition to your passion for Motorhoming, also have, like me, a passion for Military Aircraft of all ages and Steam/Diesel Loco's and railwayana? 

I just wondered that if this was the case then sometime in the future an informal meet could be set up for like minded Motorhomers???

I/we will be attending the East Mids MCS (C&CC) rally at Quorn Station (Great Central Railway) at the end of October. Details will be in the Club Out and About magazine. 

Just thought I would throw this into the pot???

Pete


----------



## bognormike

a good point, Pete, just the thing that the meets section is for. I've moved this in to the informal meets section, which is more appropriate.


----------



## androidGB

Guilty as charged m'lud.

I'm interested in anything with an engine, steam, piston or jet, it's all of interest to me.

Could be the basis for some interesting meets



Andrew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Ex Sergeant in 114 Squadron Air Training Corp 1961 to 1965.
Ex working party member restoring Great Western King Class No. 6024 King Edward 1 to mainline running 1988 to 1991, still a member of Club 6024.
Stuck in North Yorkshire while me loco works down south BUT whilst ouit in the fields walking the dogs 20 mins ago was buzzed by a low flying Typhoon.
Excellent idea Poet


----------



## johnandcharlie

Railways, but not aircraft. Mostly interested in railway history and used to do quite a bit of modelling, but haven't had much time for years. Charlie and I have had quite a few train rides on our travels. I've got a lot of my photo collection with me to scan when I've got nothing better to do, but haven't started yet. When I'm really organised I might be tempted to start some modelling again, but it would have to be something really small to fit in the van - lots of useful ideas here .

A meet at a steam railway (especially with real ale as well :lol would be good, but I'd better warn you that Charlie loves barking at trains. It's funny until you edit the video and get constant barking :lol:.

_Still from video of him barking_








_at this (in pouring rain)_


----------



## THEPOET

Am glad there has been some response so far, I did think that out of what was it .....18000 members there would be one or two enthusiasts  

Myself; nearly 28 years in the RAF (ground trade not aircrew) lots of airfix kits as a kid favourite aircraft being the mighty VULCAN. I have stood under plenty of them in my 18 months at Scampton 75-76. Waiting with baited breath for XH558 to take to the air again.

On the trains side; spotting with my elder brother at Newcastle Central in the early 60's building upon that through real and model. Am a member of the Mid Norfolk Railway at Dereham in Norfolk. As i said above and in an earlier post re: North York Moors Next Weekend (UK Touring) we are attending the NYM gala this coming weekend staying at the Leeds DA rally between Helmsly and Pickering and At the end of Oct at the Great Central Railway with the East Mids MCS. 

Will monitor the feedback and see if we can arrange a meet?

Pete.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Ah, the Vulcan, brings back memories of an ATC Summer Camp at RAF Waddington in the 60's and the roar as they took off in the middle of the night. 
One of our squadron got a training trip in a Vulcan around the UK while we were there. He sat on the edge of the crew hatch with his feet dangling, looking through the window in the hatch at the ground below. I never figured out how the three guys in the back of a Vulcan were meant to get out through that hatch in an emergency. The pilots, of course, could just eject out through the canopy. 
Andy


----------



## zaskar

Steamdrivenandy said:


> .................... I never figured out how the three guys in the back of a Vulcan were meant to get out through that hatch in an emergency. The pilots, of course, could just eject out through the canopy.
> Andy


They didn't always  ....especially if the pilot didn't give em enough time so to do! 8O :evil:

Zaskar (BAESystems..........as the been counters like to call it!) :roll: 
(_BRITISH _Aerospace, as those that actually DO the job like to!) 8)


----------



## THEPOET

I read somewhere recently that the back seaters set the pins on the bang seats during a landing where the left main undercarriage colapsed. The pilot went round again then landed safely. Far east or Oz I think. The plane was in anti flash white.

Pete


----------



## zaskar

THEPOET said:


> I read somewhere recently that the back seaters set the pins on the bang seats during a landing where the left main undercarriage colapsed. The pilot went round again then landed safely. Far east or Oz I think. The plane was in anti flash white.
> 
> Pete


Correct. Far east.......can you blame 'em? 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I have a dim memory that one crashed on landing at Heathrow at the end of a round the world flight v early on, possibly before squadron service. Or did I dream it?


----------



## Steptoe

THEPOET said:


> Am a member of the Mid Norfolk Railway at Dereham in Norfolk.
> 
> Will monitor the feedback and see if we can arrange a meet?
> 
> Pete.


Hi Pete, shall we arrange a meet in the newly cleared goods yard overflow-car-park-to-be :lol: ; I've already spent one or two nights (unofficially) down the yard when 9466 was stabled there, great to wake up to an engine brewing up.

Hope to make your aquaintance soon, after Russell moved away, I thought I was the only Mher in the membership.


----------



## 97395

Hi 
Rex is a steam enthusiast -booked a 2 day footplate experience at Severn Valley as a retirement gift but is postponed to next year as a result of the floods.  

Would love to join a meet when we are in the UK! Or in Europe if anyone has any plans for organising one!!!!

He grew up wandering around Longsight Sheds in the 50's / 60's!

Favourite ex-railway = Somerset and Dorset.

Look forward to seeing some development around this theme!!!

Marie and Rex


----------



## vardy

Me! Me! - I can do trains! - Mad on steam rallies, but no time ever to do do trains. Didn't know why, until Grandma told me GG Grandads all steamers on farm and railway. So I suppose it's in the blood. 
Also grew up at the Hackbridge kennels (no jokes please!) - and us kids were the railway children with our 'own' gate to the station. - Where the animals were brought in and out.
Steam engines 20ft from back door!!!!! Cool! - Helena


----------



## THEPOET

Steptoe said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am a member of the Mid Norfolk Railway at Dereham in Norfolk.
> 
> Will monitor the feedback and see if we can arrange a meet?
> 
> Pete.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete, shall we arrange a meet in the newly cleared goods yard overflow-car-park-to-be :lol: ; I've already spent one or two nights (unofficially) down the yard when 9466 was stabled there, great to wake up to an engine brewing up.
> 
> Hope to make your aquaintance soon, after Russell moved away, I thought I was the only Mher in the membership.
Click to expand...

I can always ask although not sure how many we could fit in. did you go to the Diesel Gala last weekend?

Just thinking (Phew not on at this time of the day! ) on various places for meets, to suit most, places should be fairly central. As mentioned before, Rallies are held at Quorn Station GCR, and I have been to an Autosleeper rally at Rowsley Station at Peak rail Derbyshire. However, a; depends if MHF has an exemption certificate? b; if not whethewr they would allow it as the exemption cert gives third party ins. As to Dereham, I can but ask.

Pete


----------



## sallytrafic

Trains and helicopters (and the latter because I can still tell what most of them are by the sound they make - how sad is that).

S&D JR and GWR particular interest 

MHF had a very succesful rally last year around the Real Ale Train at the Mid Hants line. We were camped at Ropley across from the engine sheds. I think its a rally they might repeat.

Yes MHF holds an exemption cert (but of course that is for rallies not informal meets).


----------



## THEPOET

Thanks frank, the way this is going could turn into a rally!! Good to know there is one if needed. 

Had my first Helo flight in a Chinook in the Falklands '87'. Saw the first RAF Wokka into the country unloaded at Southampton Docks in '80' when based at Odiham. Since flown in Bristows Sea King (Falklands 97), Puma Gutersloh Germany 91.

Was given a driving experience (steam) for my 40th at the Nene Valley Railway. Was supposed to on Bahamas (I think?) but that was broken so Sir Nigel Gresely was there due to fire risk on main line so drove that instead ........ HEAVEN! (all things eastern for me) subsequently have had footplate ride at Nene Valley on Brittania, and a footpate ride on the 2MT at Kidderminster, Severn Valley earlier this year just after the floods.

Toot Toot.

Pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Apart from the usual Chipmunk air experience flights with the ATC we also had one brilliant day down at Odiham when we flew around the airfield in a Westland Whirlwind. That was followed by a stooge around local farmers fields in a Pioneer (remember them) and then a trip in a Twin Pioneer. It was a blustery afternoon and the Twin P turned into the wind and took off across the runway, rather than along it!
Loads of footplate rides on the King but also I managed to cadge a footplate trip from Pickering to Grosmont and back on Black 5 Bishop Eric Treacey about 10 years ago - superb.
Andy


----------



## Steptoe

THEPOET said:


> did you go to the Diesel Gala last weekend?
> 
> Pete


Well I was there both days, but only got an occasional glimpse of the engines as they passed the kitchen sink  (assigned to washing up duties in buffet  )

The weekend was excellent, did you do the fish & chip run sat night?

I'm just off to undertake more washing up duties today, ah the joys of being a volunteer :roll:


----------



## Tucano

Ex RAF groundcrew, a sootie, ex RAFO Oman, ex Kuwaiti Air Farce, ex Saudi Air force, ex British Waste of Space (Bae Systems)
Please count me in on anything aircraft orientated and I will try my best to make it although up here in Cumbria, at the moment anyway, I feel a long way from anywhere.
Tornados around here fly at Ground Level, and some !! Yesterday an Orian was cavorting around, haven't spotted one of those for years.
Regards, 
Norman


----------



## THEPOET

Steptoe said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you go to the Diesel Gala last weekend?
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was there both days, but only got an occasional glimpse of the engines as they passed the kitchen sink  (assigned to washing up duties in buffet  )
> 
> The weekend was excellent, did you do the fish & chip run sat night?
> 
> I'm just off to undertake more washing up duties today, ah the joys of being a volunteer :roll:
Click to expand...

Me and the other half walked down on sunday afternoon. we watched the doubleheader arrive. We had a cuppa beforehand in the buffet .... so close...... :roll: I used to be a volunteer, I worked the crossings at Yaxham, Garvestone and Thuxton. I gave it up after grief from the EX. Now too busy most weekends... are you local? I live just over a mile from the station.


----------



## THEPOET

TUCANO said:


> Ex RAF groundcrew, a sootie, ex RAFO Oman, ex Kuwaiti Air Farce, ex Saudi Air force, ex British Waste of Space (Bae Systems)
> Please count me in on anything aircraft orientated and I will try my best to make it although up here in Cumbria, at the moment anyway, I feel a long way from anywhere.
> Tornados around here fly at Ground Level, and some !! Yesterday an Orian was cavorting around, haven't spotted one of those for years.
> Regards,
> Norman


Hi, my youngest brother lives in Carlisle!

Recommend a visit to the new Cold war Museum at RAF Cosford. Excelent and its free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we were there for at least 2 hours and completley missed one hangar.

Pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

After my early morning buzz by a Typhoon yesterday a couple more flew over at low level during the day and if I'm not mistaken a single F15 all following one of the regular 'tracks' down Nidderdale - pretending to relive the Dambusters I suspect.
There was a lot of low level fast jet activity last night up to about 10.30pm but unless you're an engine note expert it's hard to tell what brand they are.
Today it seems quite quiet just the usual odd medium level Tucano transitting out of Linton on Ouse.


----------



## Tucano

Ah, Linton on Ouse, what a lovely place. Worked there with Airwork 91 - 93 on Jet Provosts and again 97-98 on Tucanos, happy days. 
Now unfortunately a full time carer of my wife, not so happy at all. 
Regards,
Norman


----------



## vicdicdoc

Prior to being attached to 112 [shark] squadron [Bloodhound ground to air missiles] in the middle '60's, I was sent along as part of a crew to standby whilst 3 V bombers landed & refuelled & took off again . . I think is was somewhere in darkest suffolk but can't be sure anyway, we had to wash down the refueling area and keep it wet whilst they were filling up with the rocket assisted take-off juice [if it splashed on any dry ground it would burst into flames] - I can't remember what the stuff was called [I hate this memory loss !] the noise of those buggers taking off was deafening, I do remember that we were flown there [I think in a Dakota]as I DO remember the wings flapping . . scary] but had to make our own ways back to our RAF stations . . .took about 2 hrs to get there and nearly 24 hrs to get back to base.
My other memories are of standing on the 'crash line' infront of our fire tenders watching Lightnings taking off and going on 're-heat' straight upwards - the earth shook I can tell you. Wonderful times & makes me wish I waz young again  ho hum


----------



## THEPOET

The F15's come from where I work now, Lakenheath in Suffolk. You will be glad to know that the Jet Jocks here have mucho respect for the Tiffy boys not least their drinking skills !!!! I was talking to a 15c stick waggeller the other day, he was recounting a visit to 3sqn coningsby. they played a game called pub golf! The idea being various pubs had different 'pars' in a 1 par pub the drink had to be downed in one and so on get the drift? 

Hi vicdocduc, saw your van at P'boro in Apr. Our own group were parked I think next row down. When I was at Scampton in 75/76 we still had 4 Hastings in service 8) 

we get the 15's doing the vertical most weeks, usually on a friday when they do incentive flights. The back seater is usually a grunt having been granted the flight as a reward for good deeds. They accelerate to about 600mph from take off roll to rotation.. then acellerate vertically 

Pete


----------



## 107271

We spent the weekend before last at a Diesel Gala at the Great Central Railway, used a lovely CL where the trains ran passed at the end of the field.

About 5 minutes from Quorn Station ideal.

Going to Ferry Meadows next week for the diesel gala at Nene Valley.

Needless to say my hubby owes me and my two teenage daughters two ""very special"" weekends away !!

Keep me posted as to any meets around the restored railways.


----------



## Hampshireman

Not a railway buff in itself but I love painting them, see my website.

However I believe there is a movement afoot to have another real ale rally/meet and train trip on the Watercress Line in Hampshire. I didn't do the other(s) but will definitely be on the next. It's about 30 minutes drive for me and if there is a meet and has sans available, we will stay on.

Steam and coal dust in my blood. Born and bred in Darlo and had to cross the mainline in the 40/50s to get to and from school, right through bank Top Station.


----------



## THEPOET

Riviera181Donna said:


> We spent the weekend before last at a Diesel Gala at the Great Central Railway, used a lovely CL where the trains ran passed at the end of the field.
> 
> About 5 minutes from Quorn Station ideal.
> 
> Going to Ferry Meadows next week for the diesel gala at Nene Valley.
> 
> Needless to say my hubby owes me and my two teenage daughters two ""very special"" weekends away !!
> 
> Keep me posted as to any meets around the restored railways.


Hi, will do  my payback to my other half is 2 weeks Ski ing over Christmas, but back for New Year away in M'home,

Pete


----------



## Steptoe

THEPOET said:


> I used to be a volunteer, I worked the crossings at Yaxham, Garvestone and Thuxton. I gave it up after grief from the EX. Now too busy most weekends... are you local? I live just over a mile from the station.


Fairly local, I live fairly close to County School where it all started, but hoping to move to a lineside bungalow in Dereham in the near future.

We must have met, though I can't put the name to a face, but call in for another cuppa when you are next passing. I will be easy to spot, either behind the counter on operating days, or at the sink  (not this Sat though, having a day off at ...shhh....the Bure Valley Railway)

Well done for starting this thread, I always try to pick campsites alongside railway lines, preserved or not, maybe all the enthusiasts here could list their favourite sites, strangely enough commercial sites seem a little reluctant to advertise that they are located next to a line :lol:

Anyway house sitting duties are just finished and I am still in the internet wilderness at home so will have to catch up again at a later date


----------



## 106765

bit of a railway fan,comes from being a fireman working the old GCR from mexborough down to liecester,graduated to driver after being transferred to Kent due to redundancy.pined too much for gods country so jacked it all in and came home.still retain an interest even though privatisation has been a disaster for the railway industry.


----------



## THEPOET

Just got back from the North Yorks Railway LNER weekend... Fantastic, Sir Nigel Gresley, B1, Great Marquis, Q6, G8, S&djr 7F, x2 56XX (I think? not a GWR fan) tanks, Black 5, Std 4 etc etc  double heading, top and tail, single engine phew!!!!

Role on the end of the month to the East Mids MCS Rally at Quorn Station GCR.

Pete


----------



## johnandcharlie

One of the great things about travelling is all the preserved railways I'm visiting. Had a nice ride on the Strathspey Railway at Aviemore the other day. The trouble is they start closing for the winter soon. I get to admire the scenery without having to concentrate on driving at the same time.


----------



## THEPOET

Gonna try this and add a photo. 1 of manny took last weekend at the North York Moors Autumn Gala....here goes :?


----------



## meld3

I guess I might be one too......shhh!!


----------



## zoro

"I guess I might be one too......shhh!!"

Me to even after working on them for 44 years

Steve F 8)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

THEPOET said:


> Just got back from the North Yorks Railway LNER weekend... Fantastic, Sir Nigel Gresley, B1, Great Marquis, Q6, G8, S&djr 7F, x2 56XX (I think? not a GWR fan) tanks, Black 5, Std 4 etc etc  double heading, top and tail, single engine phew!!!!
> 
> Role on the end of the month to the East Mids MCS Rally at Quorn Station GCR.
> 
> Pete


Tut Tut 'not a GWR fan' - wash your mouth out 8O

Follow this link to see the finest engine 'almost' running http://www.huwbutton.com/6024/main.htm

How can anyone not be a GWR fan, it's not possible.

Andy
6024 shareholder and past working party member, marooned in LNER territory


----------



## 94415

Steamdrivenandy said:


> How can anyone not be a GWR fan, it's not possible.


Having been born and brought up about 200 yds from the East Coast main line and by a father who worked for British Railways building steam engines, I reckon it is possible! LNER, all the way!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Not sure where my affiliation to GWR came from.

The only family connection with railways was my paternal grandfather who worked for the LMS at Euston in the clearing house and died before I was born.

I was brought up in Ruislip in Middlesex overlooking the Metropolitan Uxbridge branch and recall hearing the steam engines whistling in the distance as they ran through West and South Ruislip on the GC/GWR line but that's as far as it went. My youth was spent aircraft, not train, spotting.

Then when I was in my forties I visited Quainton Road and became a 6024 working party member for two years or so until she moved to Tyseley following completion of restoration. 

Andy


----------



## Snelly

The boys and I love trains. Im a little young for steam, but still like to hear and smell them! My favorite train has to be the Deltic, yes I know its diesel, but I just love it.

I also like the old WWII aircraft. This year I organised a rally to Lincolnshire Aviation Centre... it was awesome! We were camped on the grass next to the control tower. At night I walked round this former WWII air base and was alone with my thoughts. During the day they got the lancaster out and fired it up for a taxi run, right next to our mh's! One of the most memorable rallies of 2007. Hopefully to be repeated in 2008.


----------



## zoro

Snelly said:


> My favorite train has to be the Deltic, yes I know its diesel, but I just love it.
> 
> You would not have liked to work on them Snelly. I used to be an instructor on them and I can tell you the noise in the cab was horrendous. In winter some of the lads used to wear womans tights under their uniform on long runs to try and keep warm!
> 
> Steve F


----------



## StAubyns

ex ATC Cadet Warrant Officer 331 Chesterfield Squadron, failed aircrew selection centre at Biggin Hill - got to finish the course though, 5 out of 250 8) 

Flown in the usual Chippy, also gliders at Kirton in Lindsay, Canberra, Beverley, Comet, Brittannia and Argosy. The Argosy was fabulous, Nav was doing his annual check. it was low level all the way, finished off with the rear doors open. That, with the rear facing seats was an experience. Just disappointed I never got to to it for real.

But still interested, looking out for the East Kirby meet, put me down

regards

Geoff


----------



## Snelly

zoro said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite train has to be the Deltic, yes I know its diesel, but I just love it.
> 
> You would not have liked to work on them Snelly. I used to be an instructor on them and I can tell you the noise in the cab was horrendous. In winter some of the lads used to wear womans tights under their uniform on long runs to try and keep warm!
> 
> Steve F
> 
> 
> 
> All that horsepower, you'd think they install soundproofing and heating! A nice insight to the real Deltic driving experience... thanks. I still like em though, it gives me shivers when I hear one powering past.
Click to expand...


----------



## THEPOET

Snelly said:


> zoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite train has to be the Deltic, yes I know its diesel, but I just love it.
> 
> You would not have liked to work on them Snelly. I used to be an instructor on them and I can tell you the noise in the cab was horrendous. In winter some of the lads used to wear womans tights under their uniform on long runs to try and keep warm!
> 
> Steve F
> 
> 
> 
> All that horsepower, you'd think they install soundproofing and heating! A nice insight to the real Deltic driving experience... thanks. I still like em though, it gives me shivers when I hear one powering past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I rode behind a Deltic was a couple of years ago on the EC main line. We had gone down to York on the White Rose behind A4 Union of South Africa from Kings Cross. The return run was behind Royal Scots Grey back to KX. Fantastic run most of the wy at a ton +
> 
> saw all 21 in my spotting days
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

StAubyns said:


> ex ATC Cadet Warrant Officer 331 Chesterfield Squadron, failed aircrew selection centre at Biggin Hill - got to finish the course though, 5 out of 250 8)
> 
> Flown in the usual Chippy, also gliders at Kirton in Lindsay, Canberra, Beverley, Comet, Brittannia and Argosy. The Argosy was fabulous, Nav was doing his annual check. it was low level all the way, finished off with the rear doors open. That, with the rear facing seats was an experience. Just disappointed I never got to to it for real.
> 
> But still interested, looking out for the East Kirby meet, put me down
> 
> regards
> 
> Geoff


ex Sergeant 114 Squadron Ruislip Northwood ATC, wanted to be in air traffic control but eyes too bad.

Flew in Chippy's, mainly at White Waltham, Whirlwind, Pioneer, Twin Pioneer plus glider training at Hendon before it became houses. I was at Hendon on the day a Spanish Air Force C-54 tried to land on our runway that had large X's painted on it. He thought it was Northolt 8O He only climbed slightly as he came over the railway embankment and realised his mistake and crabbed off over the suburbs towards Harrow on the Hill. The gliding unit CO went apopleptic on the phone to air traffic at Northolt and Heathrow. Luckily no gliders were up due to strong winds. Attended ATC summer camps at Horsham St Faith, Shawbury and Waddington.

Andy


----------



## THEPOET

THEPOET said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite train has to be the Deltic, yes I know its diesel, but I just love it.
> 
> You would not have liked to work on them Snelly. I used to be an instructor on them and I can tell you the noise in the cab was horrendous. In winter some of the lads used to wear womans tights under their uniform on long runs to try and keep warm!
> 
> Steve F
> 
> 
> 
> All that horsepower, you'd think they install soundproofing and heating! A nice insight to the real Deltic driving experience... thanks. I still like em though, it gives me shivers when I hear one powering past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I rode behind a Deltic was a couple of years ago on the EC main line. We had gone down to York on the White Rose behind A4 Union of South Africa from Kings Cross. The return run was behind Royal Scots Grey back to KX. Fantastic run most of the wy at a ton +
> 
> saw all 21 in my spotting days
> 
> Pete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you might like to see this......... maybe not.. apparently the file size for all attachments has been reached so, sorry peeps, no piccy of Sir Nigel Gresley alongside 9009!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sallytrafic

THEPOET said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite train has to be the Deltic, yes I know its diesel, but I just love it.
> 
> You would not have liked to work on them Snelly. I used to be an instructor on them and I can tell you the noise in the cab was horrendous. In winter some of the lads used to wear womans tights under their uniform on long runs to try and keep warm!
> 
> Steve F
> 
> 
> 
> All that horsepower, you'd think they install soundproofing and heating! A nice insight to the real Deltic driving experience... thanks. I still like em though, it gives me shivers when I hear one powering past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I rode behind a Deltic was a couple of years ago on the EC main line. We had gone down to York on the White Rose behind A4 Union of South Africa from Kings Cross. The return run was behind Royal Scots Grey back to KX. Fantastic run most of the wy at a ton +
> 
> saw all 21 in my spotting days
> 
> Pete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you might like to see this......... maybe not.. apparently the file size for all attachments has been reached so, sorry peeps, no piccy of Sir Nigel Gresley alongside 9009!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a known bug about attachments
> 
> BUT I expect what has happened is that now Nuke has moved from Midland territory to a place deep in the heart of GWR he has put a block on non-GWR stuff getting into view.
> 
> I think I'm joking :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Andy

seems a long while ago! I can remember going on annual camp at RAF Leuchars, a front line station. The equipment - 92 Squadron with their all black Hunters, they were the RAF aerobatic team as well, and the other squadron was all weather Javelins. A different world, I must be getting old by now  

The only flying available was the air sea rescue helicopters, had a good day flying along the beaches around St Andrews.

regards

Geoff


----------



## Drummer

Vicdicdoc was very modest, talking about his days in Betty Windsors flying Circus, he also organised a belting rally on the Llangollen steam railway. They camped at Carrog. It was outstanding.
As for Snellys east Kirby trip with the Lanc firing up .... roll on, that was brill too! 8)


----------



## 94415

Hearing and seeing that Lancaster at East Kirby was one of the highlights of last year for me (That and seeing Sir Nigel Gresley in full steam on the NYMR!)
Hopefully we'll be there again next year.


----------



## SidT

Hi Pete (THEPOET). We would be up for an aviation meet/rally.
We recently had a couple of days at the CC site at Mildenhall. On the way home we called in at the viewing park at the end of the runwayat Lakenheath, (didn't know it was there until we arrived). It was lunchtime so was deserted, question is, is there a particuar day of the week when it is busier, (I understand a lot of the F15's are tied up in the middle east.). the other question is would it be possible to overnight on the viewing park.
Cheers Sid


----------



## meld3

saw all 21 in my spotting days
Pete[/quote]

You mean all 22....(9000-9021) or 24 if you include the prototype, and DP2....

(sorry :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Steptoe

SidT said:


> On the way home we called in at the viewing park at the end of the runwayat Lakenheath, (didn't know it was there until we arrived). It was lunchtime so was deserted, question is, is there a particuar day of the week when it is busier, (I understand a lot of the F15's are tied up in the middle east.). the other question is would it be possible to overnight on the viewing park.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid,

Don't know exactly when you went but the F15's have been grounded for a few days due to a problem found on one aircraft.

I heard on the local radio yesterday that the ban has now been lifted, so the viewing park should be busy again. I don't stop there if there are no cars as the enthusiasts will know if there is flying or not on any particular day.

I've never seen any MH's or caravans overnighting; I suspect that the Yanks would be 'concerned' about such a vehicle being adjacent to the end of the runway for a long period.

A better bet is the layby next to the cafe at Barton Mills just a couple of miles down the road.


----------



## THEPOET

Thanks Meld, it took a while to see the last one....... :roll: 

The F15's are flying again. The problem was that a Canopy came off a 15 in America whilst it was flying along. This caused the crew to eject, hence crashing plane. However, the Radome was found some 4 miles away from the crash site!!!! The press release was "a structural failure" there you go. Thats what we were told anyway.

I would think you would be moved on by the Security Police, the MOD Police and or The Civil Police or all three. don't attempt to overnight on the viewing area.

East Kirby sounds good to me.. 4 Merlins mmmmm  

As to a rally we shall have to see in the new year.

Pete

PS, the time to see the F15's is Mon - Fri early for take off's mid to late morning for landings and same in the afternoons. Some Fridays in the early afternoon they take Incentive Flights up. Depending on the wind direction, ie blowing from the south west, they will nornally do a high speed take off and vertical climb. (600Kts at rotation)


----------



## SidT

Steptoe and Chris. Thanks for the info, I will bear the times in mind, Hope to go back again in the near future.
Cheers Sid


----------



## THEPOET

THEPOET said:


> Thanks Meld, it took a while to see the last one....... :roll:
> 
> The F15's are flying again. The problem was that a Canopy came off a 15 in America whilst it was flying along. This caused the crew to eject, hence crashing plane. However, the Radome was found some 4 miles away from the crash site!!!! The press release was "a structural failure" there you go. Thats what we were told anyway.
> 
> I would think you would be moved on by the Security Police, the MOD Police and or The Civil Police or all three. don't attempt to overnight on the viewing area.
> 
> East Kirby sounds good to me.. 4 Merlins mmmmm
> 
> As to a rally we shall have to see in the new year.
> 
> Pete
> 
> PS, the time to see the F15's is Mon - Fri early for take off's mid to late morning for landings and same in the afternoons. Some Fridays in the early afternoon they take Incentive Flights up. Depending on the wind direction, ie blowing from the south west, they will nornally do a high speed take off and vertical climb. (600Kts at rotation)


Sid,

Don't take the above times as set in stone. Times change due to various factors. But mid to late morning is usually a good time.


----------



## SidT

Hi Chris. Understood, If we do go we would probably be there all day.
On one of the spotter sites they gave diections to a number of places around the airfield, what are the lanes like for parking a motorgome.
Cheers Sid


----------



## THEPOET

Sid..... who is Chris???   

Apart from the viewing area (a butty bar has set up there now) and that at the Lakenheath village end none are suitable for any sizable M'home. Hi-tops should be ok.

Pete.

PS, I often see a couple of Coachbuilts parked in the veiwing area during the day.


----------

